# Userreview Samsung R522



## Carvahall (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Habe mir letzten Dienstag das Samsung R522 bei Comtech bestellt.
Sofort eingezahlt. Am Donnerstag das Geld bei Comtech angelangt. 
Sofert verschickt und am Dienstag in Österreich per GLS angekommen.

Endlich ein eigener Laptop.
Zum Anfang einmal einige Daten des Laptops:

Core 2 Duo T6400 2x 2.00GHz
4096MB (2x 2048MB)
500GB
DVD+/-RW DL
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 1024MB
4x USB 2.0/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11bg
HDMI, ExpressCard/54 Slot, 3in1 Card Reader, Webcam, 15.6" WXGA glare TFT (1366x768), Windows Vista Home Premium, Li-Ionen-Akku (6 Zellen), 2.55kg, 24 Monate Herstellergarantie
650€

So ,wo fange ich an

Der Lieferumfang ist recht gut:

Ein Microfasertuch
Eine Samsung Software Media CD
Cyberlink DVD Suite 6
Netzteil
44,4 Wh Akku 5 Stunden
Multimediasuite 2010
Windows 7 Gutschein.
Voll aufgeladener Akku

Leider sind die Fotos nicht die bestem weil ich nur mit meiner Handy 3 MP Kamera fotografieren kann.

Erste Eindrücke:

Das Notebook ist ziemlich Leise. Im Office hört man es nur wenn man mit dem Ohr dagegenfährt oder wenn es ganz leise ist.

Windows Vista Leistungsindex: 4.9 (von 6.9)
                                             Prozessor:                     4.9
                                             Arbeitsspeicher:             4.9
                                             Grafik:                          5.9
                                             Grafik (Spiele):               5.7
                                             Primäre Festplatte:         5.7

Windows 7 Leistungsindex: 5.5 (von 7.9)
Prozessor: 5.5
                                             Arbeitsspeicher: 5.5
                                             Grafik: 6.7
                                             Grafik (Spiele): 6.7
                                             Primäre Festplatte:         5.8

*Wie kann ich die Fotos in den Text einbinden??*


----------



## Carvahall (13. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich mal Windows 7 64 bit installiert.
Es funktionieren zwar nicht alle Treiber, aber die wichtigen funktionieren. Nur bei den Energieeinstellungen habe ich jetzt nicht mehr: Höchstleistung, Samsung optimiert, Energiesparmodus sondern nur noch Balanced und Power Saver.
Positiv aufgefallen ist mir aber auch, dass unter WIN7 scheinbar der Akku länger durchhält. Ich werde dann später testen ob sich da negativ auf die Perfomance auswirkt.

Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit: 6896 3DMarks
WIndows 7 Ultimate 64 bit             : 6903 3DMarks

Wow, that is truly amazing. I have got 7 points more. That is 0,000238 Frames.

Also

Race Driver Grid ruckelt auf Ultra High. Aber auf High und teilweise Very High gehts Perfekt.
Call of Juarez geht auch gut auf High.
Combat WIngs Battle of Britain Alles auf Anschlag.
Cryostasis auf mittel.
Far Cry 2 Alles auf High und DX10 ca. 22fps. Im Kampf merkt man nichts aber wenn man mit dem Auto fährt. ruckelt es leicht. Wobei man noch die Grafikkarte und den Prozi übertakten könnte da es relativ kühl ist.


----------



## Carvahall (13. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt den Prozi mit RMclock undervoltet. Jetzt habe ich 20 min länger Akku. Kennt ihr ein Programm mit dem ich den FSB erhöhen kann und welches unter WIN7 x64 funktioniert.

Falls irgendwer schon das NB hat und externe Lautsprecher funktionieren nicht richtig am NB UNd haben bei Stellen mit vielen Instrumenten aufeinmal Sound-Drops, einfach nur dieses SRS WOW HD deaktivieren.

Ich habe mir Edifier m1350 Boxen gekauft und wollte sie schon fast zurückschicken. Dann habe ich SRS WOW HD deaktiviert und alles ist Perfekt. Geile Boxen.

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist nur mittelmäßig. Die Tastatur hat zwar einen guten Druckpunkt aber die Tasten sind leider sehr schammig. Die Rückseite vom Display lässt sich mit 2 Händen eindrücken. Wenn man das NB an den 2 Ecken anhebt knarzt es ganz leicht. Dafür ist es auf der Unterseite sehr fest. Die Scharniere schliessen auch sehr stark, sodass man das NB nur mit 2 Händen öffnen kann. Auf der Displayrückseite siegt man wirklich jeden Finger tapper, sodass man einen richteigen Putzwahn bekommt. Aber wenn das Notebook geputzt ist ist es ein richtiger Blickfang.


----------



## Carvahall (13. Oktober 2009)

Platzhalter 2


----------



## Murxwitz (15. Oktober 2009)

ich habe auch das Samsung R522 und bin voll zufrieden damit
habe die Akkuanzeige gestern mit minimalen Einstellungen auf 6h+ gebracht
beim surven zeigt er so ca 3,5h an was ja recht ordentlich ist, wenn man bedenkt was für Komponenten verbaut sind und dass der Akku "nur" 4000mAh/44Wh hat

ein Problem habe ich dennoch ich hatte win7 installiert und das zeigte mir bei min Einstellungen und fast vollem Akku nur 2,xh an
evtl weiß ja jemand was ich vergessen hab/falsch gemacht hab
ich teste es jetzt nochma mit verschiedenen Einstellungen und der ganzen Software
melde mich falls ich was rausgefunden hab

edit: mit allen installierten progs von Samsung komm ich jetzt auf 4h im idle


----------



## Carvahall (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Akkulaufzeit ist schon genial.

Das ist der Hauptgrund wieso ich mir das gegenüber dem Acer mit der NV 240M gekauft habe.


----------



## Carvahall (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe grad 3Dmark06 durchlaufen lassen.
6896 3DMarks                                                                           und das trotz Vista
Im Akkumodus habe ich 2483 3DMarks

Ist das normal das man im Akkumodus so wenig LEistung hat?


----------



## poiu (17. Oktober 2009)

sehe ich das richtig das die neuen Notebooks keine scharniere  mehr haben , WTF 

das diese Blöde idee von denn Netbooks zu denn Notebook rüberschwappt hätte ich nicht gedacht!

wenn sich jemand fragt warum ich mich da so aufrege bzw warum das für mich ein No Go ist.

Das ist ganz einfach , ich kenne jemand von der Uni der hat sein Netbook in die tasche gesteckt bei transport ist das aufgeganegen -> display Bruch.

sonst schönes Review die billder sind aber etwas unscharf, versuch mal die beleuchtung zu verbessern!


----------



## midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie soll denn das bitte aufgehen? Tut mir leid, aber wer es schafft sein Laptop so in seinen Rucksack zu stecken dass es aufgeht (wie auch immer es das macht), der hats nicht besser verdient. In einer ordentlichen Hülle oder Tasche (die man auf jeden Fall haben sollte) kann das Ding garnicht aufgehen. Mein Vostro ist noch mit nem "Verschluss" dran. Für mich persönlich ist das Ding nur umständlich.

so far


----------



## Carvahall (18. Oktober 2009)

Leider fotografiere ich mit meinem Handy


----------



## Murxwitz (20. Oktober 2009)

ich bleibe jetzt vorerst bei vista da damit der akku länger hält
jetzt wollte ich den ungenutzten ram eine ramdisk machen nur finde ich im bios keine Option die PAE (Physical Address Extension) zu aktivieren damit das Programm den Ram adressieren kann

ist ein Phönix bios: hab schon strg+f1,f2,f3... probiert um weitere Optionen freizuschalten-> nichts

edit: hab eben gelesen das ich "Memory Remapping" auch aktivieren muss die finde ich genauso wenig
das pae nicht da ist könnte auch daran liegen das das Boar und die CPU 64bit sind


----------



## Carvahall (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenn mich da leider auch nicht so auch.
Aber zwischen 3036 ung 4096 ist ja von der Performance her auch nicht so viel um.


----------



## Murxwitz (21. Oktober 2009)

naja es ging mir mehr darum aus dem 1gb ne ramdisk zu machen
um beim programmieren zb den workspace darein zu legen


----------



## Carvahall (21. Oktober 2009)

DU sagtest: habe die Akkuanzeige gestern mit minimalen Einstellungen auf 6h+ gebracht

Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Murxwitz (21. Oktober 2009)

keine progs aufgehabt
display ganz dunkel
und wlan aus
mit firefox und thunderbird offen wlan an sagt er mir jetzt 3,x h
und was ich so gemerkt hab kommt das auch hin


----------



## Carvahall (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach So

Ich dachte du hast das im Office geschaftt.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2009)

wobei man sagen muss das die  AKKU lauf angabe von Win nicht immer zutrifft.

wer sich traut, kann die akkulaufzeit, durch Vcore verkleinerung, erhöhen!
Es gibt ja einige tools die das in Windows ermöglichen.


----------



## Carvahall (22. Oktober 2009)

Welche Tools würdest Du empfehlen.


----------



## Carvahall (26. Oktober 2009)

Update


----------



## FatalMistake (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo
und wie siehts so mit spieleleistung aus?
Mich wunderts echt dass der akku so lang durchhält...und das obwohl ne starke (besser als GT240M!) Graka verbaut ist!
Mich würd dann halt noch zusätzlich die Spieletauglichkeit interessieren! so CoD4 o.Ä.
mfg


----------



## Carvahall (26. Oktober 2009)

Also

Race Driver Grid ruckelt auf Ultra High. Aber auf High und teilweise Very High gehts Perfekt.
Call of Juarez geht auch gut auf High.
Combat WIngs Battle of Britain Alles auf Anschlag.
Cryostasis auf mittel.
Far Cry 2 Alles auf High und DX10 ca. 22fps. Im Kampf merkt man nichts aber wenn man mit dem Auto fährt. ruckelt es leicht. Wobei man noch die Grafikkarte und den Prozi übertakten könnte da es relativ kühl ist.


----------



## FatalMistake (26. Oktober 2009)

omfg...
na dann is das ding ja ein echtes monster 
Das Samsung wird immer interessanter  Das Acer lockt nur noch mit diesen Tasten auf der Seite...aber auch mit einer fast 100 euro höhereren Rechnung 

Danke! Hast mir echt geholfen! 
mfg


----------



## Carvahall (26. Oktober 2009)

Einziges Manko ist dass vielleicht die CPU verlötet ist. Wird in manchen Foren geschrieben.
ISt aber nicht sicher. Wenn du eine echte Aussage oder ein Foto hast sagst du es mir.


----------



## FatalMistake (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hab nicht vor die CPU zu wechseln xD oder überhaupt das Gerät aufzuschrauben...dann is die Garantie futsch und das is bei einem Laptop doch ein bisschen blöd.
mfg


----------



## Carvahall (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja vielleicht dann nach 2 Jahren


----------



## Carvahall (28. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt den Prozi mit RMclock undervoltet. Jetzt habe ich 20 min länger Akku. Kennt ihr ein Programm mit dem ich den FSB erhöhen kann und welches unter WIN7 x64 funktioniert.


----------



## Carvahall (31. Oktober 2009)

Falls irgendwer schon das NB hat und externe Lautsprecher funktionieren nicht richtig am NB UNd haben bei Stellen mit vielen Instrumenten aufeinmal Sound-Drops, einfach nur dieses SRS WOW HD deaktivieren.

Ich habe mir Edifier m1350 Boxen gekauft und wollte sie schon fast zurückschicken. Dann habe ich SRS WOW HD deaktiviert und alles ist Perfekt. Geile Boxen.


----------



## Intelfan (1. November 2009)

Wie siehtn das mit der Verarbeitung bzw der qualität der Materialien aus?? Mein aktuelles NB von ausus is zwar gut verarbeitet, aber iwie is jez was kaputt unc ich denke drüber nach mir einen Samsung zu kaufen


MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Carvahall (2. November 2009)

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist nur mittelmäßig. Die Tastatur hat zwar einen guten Druckpunkt aber die Tasten sind leider sehr schammig. Die Rückseite vom Display lässt sich mit 2 Händen eindrücken. Wenn man das NB an den 2 Ecken anhebt knarzt es ganz leicht. Dafür ist es auf der Unterseite sehr fest. Die Scharniere schliessen auch sehr stark, sodass man das NB nur mit 2 Händen öffnen kann. Auf der Displayrückseite siegt man wirklich jeden Finger tapper, sodass man einen richteigen Putzwahn bekommt. Aber wenn das Notebook geputzt ist ist es ein richtiger Blickfang.


----------



## Carvahall (8. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal GTA 4 installiert und naja: Es läuft

Einstellungen:
high
high
high
high
high
high
20
20
15
5


----------



## poiu (10. November 2009)

> Windows 7 Gutschein.



was macht man damit? 
weil mich regt das normale win 7 upgrade unglaublich auf, man kann es nur per Kreditkarte bezahlen WTF

bist mit der bestellung bei comtech zufrieden ?


----------



## Carvahall (15. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal versucht das Notebook per SETFSB zu übertakten.
Hat alles funktioniert. Ich ahbe auch den CHip gefunden, nur sind die Schritte bei Setfsb viel zu grob. Ich kann nur von 200 auf 266. bei 266 würde der RAM mit 1066 laufe: EPIC FAIL.
Wiess irgendjemand eine möglichkeit die Schritte grober zu machen oder sollte ich ein anderes Programm verwenden.
Der Chip heisst: SLG8SP513V (Samsung R70)


----------



## Carvahall (15. November 2009)

Ja die Bestellung war sehr gut.
Mit Vorauskasse bezahlt. 2 Tage bearbeitung seitens der Bank.
Dann sofortiger VErsand und nach 3 Tagen in Österreich.

Könnte mir bitte jemand die obrige Frage beantworten.


----------



## Carvahall (21. November 2009)

Weiss keiner ein Lösung?


----------



## poiu (21. November 2009)

versuch mal die neue SETFSB version 

ich werde mir das mal ansehen wenn mein R522 da ist


----------



## Carvahall (22. November 2009)

Die neuedte SETFSB hilft auch nicht. Immer noch nur 6 Schritte.

Hier hab ich was: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664259


----------



## s-l (5. Dezember 2009)

danke für das Review!

Bin auch im Besitz des R522, habe nach Erhalt gleich Win 7 64Bit installiert.
Alle Treiber funktionieren, mit Ausnahme des WLAN-Treibers von Realtek. Weißt du zufällig, welchen Treiber ich stattdessen nehmen muss?


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2009)

atheros ist bei manchen  drin, zieh dir denn aktuellen win 7 treiber von der samsung seite!


----------



## Carvahall (2. März 2010)

Hab jetzt auf einen P8700 upgraded!


----------



## Carvahall (3. März 2010)

Howto ist daaa....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/92115-howto-cpu-wechsel-samsung-r522.html


----------



## Carvahall (1. Juni 2010)

Mein P8700 läuft jetzt dauerhaft auf 3.15 GHZ


----------

